# Help with a swimsuit!



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure if im posting this in the right place but sure someone will be able to move it  

I've decided to start swimming but cant find swimsuit   im really uncomfortable with the lower half of my body so im looking for something other than the ones that are like briefs iykwim?! and was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere.

Sorry of this doesn't make sense but sure someone will be able to relate....hopefully lol x 

Thanks in advance 
TK x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Are you looking for a maternity suit?  If so, JoJo Maman Bebe has a good choice.  If you're wanting something with really good coverage, Figleaves has a 2 piece, but the top is long and the bottoms are shorts.  It's by Zoggs who are quite widely available.

Good luck.

C
x


----------

